# nice doctors exist!



## Suze (Jun 13, 2007)

I have been in and out of the hospital in the last couple of weeks and seen a lot of different doctors. Ive had only good experiences (well, except for one doc that insisted I medicated myself next time I was sick, because I knew the symptoms of this particular infection so well in his opinion  ) and no one commented my weight.

In this specific hospital the doctors came in all different shapes and sizes, from average to very big. I saw one doctor that must have been at least 350 pounds. It was refreshing and I learned that not every doctor are super fit but can be fat as well!

My point is 
Not all docs are evil creatures with no knowledge/acceptance of bigger people. They saved my dad's life in December and I will always be thankful for that. Next time you feeling angry and secretly wish that all doctors should burn in hell.. think about the good things they do and how many they have helped.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you had such positive experiences with the medical professionals you've dealt with.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 13, 2007)

It is always refreshing and helpful to hear of the good experiences. I'm so glad that you had good doctors. I too was in the hospital about 8 weeks ago for surgery and most of the folks who worked with me were fabulous as well. I had one or two that were difficult, but I handled them pretty well. I don't take any crap from anyone, and generally advocate pretty well for myself. But it is always nice when you are feeling poorly and people are kind and understanding.


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2007)

I made this picture for my doctor. She's as good at keeping my soul well as she is at keeping my body well. Like comparing U-500 insulin to regular U-100, she beats the other doctors 5-to-1 !


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a nice long discussion with a doctor at IUP and she firmly agreed that you can be overweight and be healthy, it was nice to hear coming from someone in that position, and frankly, I feel a little better about the Health office knowing there is at least one unbiased doctor there.


----------



## kr7 (Jun 14, 2007)

It's nice to hear all the good experiences you guys have had with doctors. Unfortunately, I can't add my voice to the positive opinions here. I've had to deal with many different doctors over the past decade, because of my ankle injury and because of my mother's serious illness. I have to say that of the dozens of doctors we had to see over the years, not one was truly competent. With one exception, they were unsympathetic, uncaring, and even rude and patronizing.

I don't expect doctors to be infallible, but I certainly feel there is something wrong if they treat their patients like a bothersome disruption of their much more important activities. I also think it's ridiculous for a young woman to become permanently crippled by a common ankle injury because no doctor can "figure out" how to treat it. I'm referring here to my personal experience.

As for my mom, she was nearly killed several times over the last decade, in some cases by doctors who dismissed her as a "histerical" woman, in other cases by doctors who decided she was "just being bothersome" (as opposed to having a congestive heart failure, and going into insulin shock).

I wish I could say that these negative experiences were rare or exaggerated, but in reality this kind of treatment is what I am used to from every doctor I ever had to deal with (and believe me there has been a lot).

Chris


----------

